# New Video



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

I put a little video togeather tonight. I know some of you have seen some of these clips, but now I did some editing and put some music to them. Enjoy!

http://media.putfile.com/Plowin-Snow


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

very nice video, love the footage from inside the loader, looks great


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Awesome video!!!....That looks fun with the loader when it fishtails....


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Nice work Farmer, looks like fun!


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

sweet video!! What program did you use to edit?


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

I used windows movie maker. This was the first time I ever used it and I thought it was pretty easy to use. Took me about 45 min to make, but now That I know how to use all the tools I could probably make it in 20min. The owner of the company saw the video today and he got so excited I think he wants me to run a video camra next time it snows instead of my loader, lol


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

Nice job on the video. A good choice of music too.


----------



## VAhighwayman (Dec 7, 2005)

Awesome job!! Great Plowin music too..


----------



## TRUE TURF LAWN (Sep 12, 2005)

Wow that was pointless.


----------



## MStine315 (Feb 5, 2005)

Pretty cool. I'd have been through that yellow gate in about 2 seconds holding on to the camera, driving the loader!

Marc


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

and why is it pointless true turf? is it casue theres snow piling over the edge of the bucket? is it becasue we are hard on our equipment? You wernt there, so get off my back. Dont tell me we are hard on things, casue we rarly break anything. Im sorry if we dont have a pusher box for the loader if thats what your talking about being pointless. U bring your chevy over there, and we'll see who can get that snow pile moved faster.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I hope I can safely assume that the loader shots are strictly for entertainment purposes and that is NOT how you normally move snow with a loader?


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

Yea I second that!! maybe more payup then brains! HA HA tear em up boys.

Hey 4X4Farmer if I were closer I'd slide by with the 966 Cat and the 22' pusher and show ya how! LOL


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

No, that is not how we normaly push snow with a loader. You know how people get when they know there being filmed. That was the boss running the loader though. No we dont have any pushers, but my 924 that I run has the big snow bucket. Usually when we push up windrows all three loader push bucket to bucket. I know the other site is getting alot of trash talk about this video, but for some reason, they wont let me become a member there.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

3 loaders on ONE job?????  I'm stickin with more payup then brains!!


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

ah, ya 3 loaders on one job! This aint gas stations where plowing here. These are large lots. I got an ideia, why dont you run your snow removal operation and we'll run ours, ok!


----------



## loyboy (Dec 6, 2006)

now now boys, can't we all just get along. I know how it is being out ther all night long. And if someone was to film me, I would get a little wild too. Nice video 4x4! KEEP ON PLAYING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

Yea like we plow gas stations with a 22' pusher  
I have numerous big box stores I do, One Home depot that has room for 600 plus cars,
its done with ONE JCB backhoe with a 10' pusher and ONE truck!
Also do a very large COSTCO with ONE 966 Cat with the 22' pusher and TWO trucks!
Use your time a little more wisely and you could probably do double the work you are now.payup payup


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

I never said that you where plowing gas stations, I said that we are not. We run our rigs togeather cause the lots are big enough where no one is in anyones way. What difference does it make if we put one loader there for 3 hours, or put all three there for 1 hour?? Yes if its in the middle of a storm we split them up that way we can keep everyone open, but on a normal push at night we run togeather and I see nothing wrong with that. Yes If we get some pusher boxes im sure we could take more on, but right now we have just enough accounts for the eight pieces of equipment we have. Loaders usually do the lots that reqire alot of backdragging, pickups usually windrow alot of the large parking lots, and then the loaders push the windrows up, and the skidsteers run downtown where most of the lots are small, and close by so they can drive from lot to lot.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

you are charging to haul snow away right it was a cool vid


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Yes, the hualing of the snow is not included in the push price, it is charged sepertly.


----------



## lazerslicer (Nov 1, 2005)

4x4Farmer;358221 said:


> No, that is not how we normaly push snow with a loader. You know how people get when they know there being filmed. That was the boss running the loader though. No we dont have any pushers, but my 924 that I run has the big snow bucket. Usually when we push up windrows all three loader push bucket to bucket. I know the other site is getting alot of trash talk about this video, but for some reason, they wont let me become a member there.


what other site is there another plowsite?????????


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

Nice video man!


----------



## earnies2 (Feb 20, 2003)

*Wow*

Im glad u or your boss dont work for me ....I am a heavy equiptment operator and a mechanic and that is just abuse of equiptment and unproffisonal behavior of a opperator and if that was the owner he ot to be ashamed of himself for acting that way or is it acceptible for him to beat on the equiptment but not for you I belive this site is for proffesional plowers acting like proffisonals........that was not proffisonal ....JUST MY 02 Ill go with the more money than brains I'll bet my F350 with my 8611 can plow faster than that loader .......JUST MY 02


----------



## elmo1537 (Aug 31, 2005)

Is it hate farmer day? This guy actually take the time to make a video for all of us to watch and all we can do is beat up on him. 

I personally liked the movie yeah they are a little hard on equipment but being the owner if I choose to beat the crap out of my machines who are you to say otherwise.

Why dont we keep our negatives comments to ourselves.


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

we all know the loader operator isnt union.. cause if any union hall sent me a loader operator out that acted like that (owner or not) id be yanking his ass off that piece off iron!

ive seen too many close calls with iron to put up with people acting like fools ..

but then again ive had my share of stupid moments.. its a cool video. 

need to talk your boss into a loader rodeo. theres a video some where on the web ill search. of a komatsu rocking wheelies


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

earnies2;360629 said:


> Im glad u or your boss dont work for me ....I am a heavy equiptment operator and a mechanic and that is just abuse of equiptment and unproffisonal behavior of a opperator and if that was the owner he ot to be ashamed of himself for acting that way or is it acceptible for him to beat on the equiptment but not for you I belive this site is for proffesional plowers acting like proffisonals........that was not proffisonal ....JUST MY 02 Ill go with the more money than brains I'll bet my F350 with my 8611 can plow faster than that loader .......JUST MY 02


yeah ok he can put a 12 or 14 foot pusher and out push you any time


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

heres the video..

let the mini cooper play for a few secs.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

where is that in england looks cool


----------



## earnies2 (Feb 20, 2003)

*unacceptible*



elmo1537;360664 said:


> Is it hate farmer day? This guy actually take the time to make a video for all of us to watch and all we can do is beat up on him.
> 
> I personally liked the movie yeah they are a little hard on equipment but being the owner if I choose to beat the crap out of my machines who are you to say otherwise.
> 
> Why dont we keep our negatives comments to ourselves.


So I'ts ok that thay are acting unprofficional as long as you are entertained.......what about the other people who just might watch that vidio to maby pick up a few pointers.......oh we forgot about them...how about the real equiptment operators that he is representing by beating up the equptment....thats ok ???? where do we draw the line... what if the video showed the operator smoking a joint and drinking a beer would that be OK if it was kool !!!
I belive the mission statement of this site is to help each other with a profesional attitude a loader is not a toy it is a peice of equiptment and to act anyway else than profesional is unaceptible and not kool


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

earnies2;360879 said:


> So I'ts ok that thay are acting unprofficional as long as you are entertained.......what about the other people who just might watch that vidio to maby pick up a few pointers.......oh we forgot about them...how about the real equiptment operators that he is representing by beating up the equptment....thats ok ???? where do we draw the line... what if the video showed the operator smoking a joint and drinking a beer would that be OK if it was kool !!!
> I belive the mission statement of this site is to help each other with a profesional attitude a loader is not a toy it is a peice of equiptment and to act anyway else than profesional is unaceptible and not kool


Well said!


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Interesting


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

check this vid out..


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeettttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt

That thing is friggin awesome.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Those Terex crawlers (or whatever you want to call them), are made by a German company (original name fails me as Terex must of bought them out.). In Germany they use to have a TV show on were they would have races with them over an obstacle course. I remember some getting on top of a wall that must of been 9' straight up. 

Amazing machines they are, and some pretty talented people operating them.


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

I want one 

DAM


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

I dont really care what you people think of the video. Im pretty sure we are running a profesional operation, due to the fact that our over 45 customers are still with us today. If we did unprofesional work im sure we would have been canned along time ago casue there are plenty more plow guys in this city, but yet they keep coming back to us. If you dont like the videos I post, then dont watch them.


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

I enjoyed those videos. Nice equipment.


I don't mind misspelled words but others may think it is unprofessional.


----------



## elmo1537 (Aug 31, 2005)

payton;360952 said:


> check this vid out..


That is not how this equipment is supposed to be used. Does that make it unprofessional?


----------



## elmo1537 (Aug 31, 2005)

payton;360952 said:


> check this vid out..
> [http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9G...ld be used. Does this make it unprofessional?


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

Sweer what do you need to do this??? Computer and...?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

you guys are turning an innocent video into a big thing


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

PLOWMAN45;361404 said:


> you guys are turning an innocent video into a big thing


Its his loaders, his Video. rember what Thumper tells us "*If you don't have something nice to say, , , , don't say nothing at all."*

I think the video Rocks, looks like your having alot of fun, with some really big toys


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Heres some fun.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

cool wheelies


----------



## elmo1537 (Aug 31, 2005)

PLOWMAN45;361404 said:


> you guys are turning an innocent video into a big thing


Exactly
prsport


----------



## Catloader (Feb 8, 2007)

Some of you guys are idiots. It is his equipment not yours. So back off if you think it is on professional who the hell cares what you think. Worry about youselves. What was so unprofessional about the video??


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Catloader;371886 said:


> Some of you guys are idiots. It is his equipment not yours. So back off if you think it is on professional who the hell cares what you think. Worry about youselves. What was so unprofessional about the video??


Nice way to start off on a forum.

Welcome to Plowsite.


----------



## Catloader (Feb 8, 2007)

*Your an Idiot ERNIE*

Ernie you are an idiot. O yea you are Mr. Proffessional :crying


earnies2;360629 said:


> Im glad u or your boss dont work for me ....I am a heavy equiptment operator and a mechanic and that is just abuse of equiptment and unproffisonal behavior of a opperator and if that was the owner he ot to be ashamed of himself for acting that way or is it acceptible for him to beat on the equiptment but not for you I belive this site is for proffesional plowers acting like proffisonals........that was not proffisonal ....JUST MY 02 Ill go with the more money than brains I'll bet my F350 with my 8611 can plow faster than that loader .......JUST MY 02


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

So you going to post anything nice before you're banned?


----------



## oakvillerex (Nov 20, 2006)

here is a couple of videos of people straight up abusing their equiptment. it's theirs let them brake it, they get to fix it after


----------



## bosshogg (Feb 16, 2007)

Ok boys settle down. I don't know why some of you guys are making a big deal about this. The guy made a entertaining video for us to watch. I don't see what the big deal is. I didn't see anything wrong with any of it.It is not your equipment our your people so don't worry abou it. I say keep them coming


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I didn't see one thing that can be viewed as equipment abuse. I guess everytime you put a plow on a truck or move snow you are abusing equipment is some way, but hey that is what equipment is for. As long as it isn't too intentional like the videos that oakvillerex posted, then go for it.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Thats a really nice video!


----------



## SuperDutyFisher (Feb 15, 2007)

4x4 Farmer - Sweet video. Real nice fleet of trucks and equipment. Looks like the parking lot is your playground when it snows. Stay safe and have fun.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Id keep the videos coming, but the snow has kinda came to a standstill around here latly. Havent been out for almost 2 weeks now.


----------



## motoxdk24 (Nov 26, 2005)

i agree with SUPERDUTY, we all can have our fun! just be safe about it!

they obv. have a good business going, and reliable workers, screw everyone else

we used a 980 wheel loader to bury a row of our friends cars, and our boss just laughed-

innocent fun!


----------



## cattrader (Dec 18, 2005)

i think you guys have top of the line equipment!! i dont think pushing snow in a parking lot is hard on a payloader. i think some of these guys cut to much grass!!! come to one of my jobsites, you'll see payloader abuse!! :salute:


----------



## clipper (Jan 21, 2007)

Nice video. I did not see any thing wrong with it. Have fun and be safe!!!


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

fatboy;358290 said:


> 3 loaders on ONE job?????  I'm stickin with more payup then brains!!


In Ottawa, I know a contractor who plows a big strip mall with 5 loaders equiped with pushers, 3 plow trucks, & even sub-contracts tractors with v-plows working together all the time!! And thats just one mall in Ottawa!!! He's got most of the malls around here, so you can just imagine all the equipment he owns & the many connections he has with other compnies to plows all of his contracts on time!!! Your talking many millions $$$. 
Soooo, the moral of this is the quiker you get your contracts done, the more you can take on.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Cool video....and all I have to say is....Some people's children!


----------



## Stud Bro (Oct 24, 2007)

Great vid keep them coming if people have an issue with how you run your equipment why don't they post videos of the proper way to run equipment. how are you suppose to learn the proper way when all the advice you get is criticism How about some constructive criticism instead of just bashing the guy. Great vid look forward to seeing some more.


----------



## NootDogg (Nov 22, 2007)

That was a sweet video. The loader going in the pile is awsome!!!!


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Great video


----------

